# Soccer club registration costs



## Lak (13 Jan 2013)

I am curious to know how much soccer clubs are charging  around different areas of Ireland to register players at senior, junior and academy levels and does your club offer family registrations for two or more kids. Also do you have to pay to train each week or collect subs at matches to pay for pitches and refs etc. Would very much appreciate knowing what your local club charges ( you don't need to name the club if you so wish) and do you think you get value for money
Thanks in advance
Lak


----------



## Flexible (15 Jan 2013)

There is a website called foot.ie I think you might get a better response there.


----------



## Lak (16 Jan 2013)

Thanks, I will try over there.


----------



## Hurling Fan (17 Jan 2013)

Hi Lak, my four kids are members of our local soccer club.  For the oldest 2 we pay 75 each membership - this includes a family discount.  Otherwise it would be 85 each.  The oldest plays U17.  Our one daughter has just started (well last Sept) playing U11 soccer and for her it was 40.  Don't know why the difference - she won't play a lot of matches but still trains weekly.  Maybe because it is a fledgling team.  Our youngest is only just 7 and he plays with the tiny tots which is just training really and for him we pay 2 per session.  No joining fee.  I do think its excellent value for money as they get training every week and a match every other weekend.  The club does have some astra turf pitches which I think they're still paying off and they used to have smaller membership fees and charge a few euro each training for the cages but they changed that a number of years ago and just charges the membership fees now.  Don't pay for the ref either.


----------



## Lak (22 Jan 2013)

Thankyou hurling fan for your response, sounds good value. The only reason I am.asking is to evaluate our own club fees and bring them down as low as we can but still pay the bills. I see some clubs in Dublin charge 250 for the first child 200 for the second and 100 for the third, quite a lot for one family, though I actually fully appreciate how it could well amount to this much to keep a club running.  We have a family membership of 140 for more than one regardless if there be two or ten


----------



## Hurling Fan (23 Jan 2013)

No problem Lak.  Yes I do think we get good value although some people do think its too much.  I hear all this on the sideline and am always on to parents to go the AGM and air their views as fees are always discussed there but as usual no more than a handful of parents ever turn up ... other clubs are the same I know ... but thats a whole other thread!

I probably should have said that the club does fundraise as well - a couple of raffles a years and also 2 bagpacks so I'm sure that helps to keeps fees down as well.


----------

